# Setback / Layback seat post



## ACS (4 Sep 2008)

Looking for a setback / layback seat post to see if it help me get rid of my sore knees.

My current seat post is 25.2mm x 30.5cm. Reasonable condition desirable but not essential as it going on my low spec MTB / training bike.

I think I need to set my saddle about 20 - 25mm further back but this is a wild guess so anything in this area would be great.

Thanks for reading this

Andy


----------

